# Anyone buy any new 2011 Silverado HD's



## XxChevy-HDxX (Jul 15, 2010)

Just been wanting to see some new pics of the new Silverado HD. If anyone has bought one. Im interested going to the dealer myself.


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX (Jul 15, 2010)

N one has bought one yet really?


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

You first


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX (Jul 15, 2010)

Hahaha i wish i had a 2011 Silverado right now but i cant let go of my 06 Silverado 2500hd the truck has always worked for me & never gave up or anything. it's the best thing i ever bought.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Haven't seen any purchased yet on this site (there is a few 2011 super duties) but here are some posted on this site:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=103078

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=104822


----------



## DaytonBioLawns (May 20, 2010)

getting a 2010...Deals are too good....next year a 2011....We buy deals and we buy em at a good rate. I'm getting a black reg cab 2010 2500HD (6.0 Gas W/3.73) On mon or tue. I'm getting it for $23,500.00. I couldn't pass it up when the used car dealer wanted 22k for a 5 year old duramax that is out of warranty....Buy new right now if you can....Might have a 2011 for myself coming too. But that will be a duramax with power windows, doors, and camper mirrors.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

DaytonBioLawns;1077971 said:


> getting a 2010...Deals are too good....next year a 2011....We buy deals and we buy em at a good rate. I'm getting a black reg cab 2010 2500HD (6.0 Gas W/3.73) On mon or tue. I'm getting it for $23,500.00. I couldn't pass it up when the used car dealer wanted 22k for a 5 year old duramax that is out of warranty....Buy new right now if you can....Might have a 2011 for myself coming too. But that will be a duramax with power windows, doors, and camper mirrors.


I would love to buy a 2011 d max But i wont buy a diesel that uses def.No way.


----------



## DaytonBioLawns (May 20, 2010)

*Def?!*

The D-max has a DEF system....hmmm....I think you can get a delete for it can't you?....Man that sucks...didn't even think about it because I'm only buying the 6.0 vortec truck this month....and planed on the diesel in the spring or next fall....HOLY $h!^....man that sucks...

DEF is a good concept...but bad in practice. It will be another expense (if not set up to be a long term reciprocating system needing changes at 10,000 Miles or more), and totally F*********************** up using the new diesels in winter weather....In my opinion its just another way to buy the new "Green-Aware" public, and line manufacturers, service centers, and salesman's pockets with some of that green....:realmad:

Totally forgot about the DEF thing...I'm not a complete gearhead or diesel nut....I just like the Dmax's and cummins that I have driven....that puts a damper on my plan...I'm using my 2010 that I'm picking up this thursday or friday with an 8.5 V for this season and passing it to my newly appointed supervisor/foreman for use while I'm furthering my education (my father's getting it and hiring an employee that we already know to fill my hours). The truck I'm getting is completely standard W/T and I didn't want that as my personal vehicle with non electric windows doors ect. for myself for 10 years....Guess I'm staying with a 5 year gaser and payin up to LT or to add the dif. door panels with the $920 option.

**for those that don't know, DEF stands for Diesel Exhaust Fluid system. It uses water, nitrogen, and a process (that turns the N into urea). It lowers harmful emissions and is a great idea for a fifth wheel vehicle that tows hotshot or for people who do a lot of highway driving. The DEF will need to be recharged (expense and pain in the arse). You will literally have urine vapor coming out of you tail pipe. Synthetic urea (urine) basically. But still come on man?! I'd rather have carbon deposites than sit in traffic and smell piss all day.....(I may be warped because the only time I've been educated on the subject was when a family member who is an engineer told me about the concept...someone please educate me further if you know more...I'm not an authority on the subject)


----------



## DaytonBioLawns (May 20, 2010)

*Not a 2011, but my 2010 I'm going to pick up. Signing papers in less than 12 hours.*
















2500HD 4x4 Work truck.

Anyone know if the off road tires that are 245/75 R16 E that come on it are good for plowing with an 8.5 V and buyers dump insert/salter?? I know how tire size works and that they are E class tires....But I know that my 235/85 E's are supposed to be the best. Is there a big difference? ( I listed my rig info just so these chevy Dmax guys can help me here...not looking to hijack, just keep this thread going, and hopefully someone will step up with a 2011)


----------



## ohiogreenworks (May 31, 2009)

07.5 year and newer diesels all have some form of emissions bs that hurts power and mileage. Take it off and it wakes the trucks up, that is why pre 07 used diesels still bring some bucks...


----------



## DaytonBioLawns (May 20, 2010)

ohiogreenworks;1078284 said:


> 07.5 year and newer diesels all have some form of emissions bs that hurts power and mileage. Take it off and it wakes the trucks up, that is why pre 07 used diesels still bring some bucks...


Ahhh Okay...now I know why they are trying to get 24.9K for an '05 Dmax at thrifty...Still too high even with it being in demand more...but now I know...See ya learn something everyday 

I'm only up to date on my own equipment...I know I sound out of the loop but I only have enough room in my filing cabinet and brain for the stuff I have to worry about now, or the recent future....I'm glad to hear some of you know your diesel stuff tho 

Now where's the guys that didn't know that and bought an '11 HD DMAX anyway?! I like the look of the dmax with painted bumpers, that cool hood, cloth w/vinyl floors, upgraded tow mirrors and power doors....And all in black on black!


----------



## G&T LAWN (Nov 7, 2009)

I have a 2011 3500Hd Crew short box ordered. Should be here in another 2 weeks. I am trading in my 08 3500Hd crew with a 6.0. I hated it. Under powered and tranny shifts all the time out on the highway. Not to mention the 10 miles to the gallon just driving. Drive a 2011 Duramax about a month and have to have one. The DEF is not a big deal. All the over the road big rigs have it. Ordered a new truck with a plow package, 100,000 mile drive train warrenty. Sign me up. They haul a55 too.


----------



## santaclause (Jan 11, 2008)

everybody is all up in arms over urea.not all over the road trucks have it just the brand new 10's yes you have to buy it but you can get it for like 13.00 for 2.5 gals at truck stop they say the engines are going to run better using the urea from what I have been told. they have been using urea for 10 years in europe,Its not a big deal just a new thing here thats all It wouldnt affect me from buying a DEF Diesel not at all .............


----------



## ohiogreenworks (May 31, 2009)

DaytonBioLawns;1078289 said:


> Ahhh Okay...now I know why they are trying to get 24.9K for an '05 Dmax at thrifty...Still too high even with it being in demand more...but now I know...See ya learn something everyday
> 
> I'm only up to date on my own equipment...I know I sound out of the loop but I only have enough room in my filing cabinet and brain for the stuff I have to worry about now, or the recent future....I'm glad to hear some of you know your diesel stuff tho
> 
> Now where's the guys that didn't know that and bought an '11 HD DMAX anyway?! I like the look of the dmax with painted bumpers, that cool hood, cloth w/vinyl floors, upgraded tow mirrors and power doors....And all in black on black!


New ones are still very nice, the brand new dmaxes have some serious power and look sweet too! That one at thrifty is so much because it has 30k miles. It is brand new pretty much! I looked at it and tried to make a deal with em, they were pretty firm at 23k, still too much for me for an 05.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

santaclause;1078363 said:


> everybody is all up in arms over urea.not all over the road trucks have it just the brand new 10's yes you have to buy it but you can get it for like 13.00 for 2.5 gals at truck stop they say the engines are going to run better using the urea from what I have been told. they have been using urea for 10 years in europe,Its not a big deal just a new thing here thats all It wouldnt affect me from buying a DEF Diesel not at all .............


Who wants to go to a truck stop or the dealer to buy def at a min of 3 dollars a gallon every oil change. Have fun with that. No thanks.Got to love that fact that u can go a whopping 4 mph If u run the def tank dry.Lol


----------



## DaytonBioLawns (May 20, 2010)

ohiogreenworks;1078404 said:


> New ones are still very nice, the brand new dmaxes have some serious power and look sweet too! That one at thrifty is so much because it has 30k miles. It is brand new pretty much! I looked at it and tried to make a deal with em, they were pretty firm at 23k, still too much for me for an 05.


Yeah, I don't care if it's gas or diesel or runs off of grass....23K is too much for any 5 year old work truck. Period. I am getting my new 6.0 (which is fine for my 2500 and its uses) under a full warranty for like 23.5k. You know they probably bought that truck at 16-18K....Thrifty has buying power, but I believe they have financial issues...and its a dealership....

....If it doesn't have a warranty, and their service department can't do anything for you...Why buy a used vehicle from them. If they can help you or be reliable then do it...But c'mon. Buy from that private party guy who lets it go for less. Just keep an eye out.


----------



## Bigcat99 (Jan 7, 2009)

brad96z28;1078667 said:


> Who wants to go to a truck stop or the dealer to buy def at a min of 3 dollars a gallon every oil change. Have fun with that. No thanks.Got to love that fact that u can go a whopping 4 mph If u run the def tank dry.Lol


I would think as time goes on and this becomes the norm, it would be sold at all auto parts stores - and even places like WalMart. And the added cost is minimal compared to what you are dropping to buy the vehicle a new diesel in the first place.

A salesman told me that they even have warning indicators on all these new vehicles telling you when you have like 500, 800, or 1000 miles left of the stuff. Plenty of notice I would think to pick some up so you don't have to crawl along @ 5mph.

Bottom line is anyone wanting a new diesel will just have to get used to it.


----------



## ohiogreenworks (May 31, 2009)

DaytonBioLawns;1078683 said:


> Yeah, I don't care if it's gas or diesel or runs off of grass....23K is too much for any 5 year old work truck. Period. I am getting my new 6.0 (which is fine for my 2500 and its uses) under a full warranty for like 23.5k. You know they probably bought that truck at 16-18K....Thrifty has buying power, but I believe they have financial issues...and its a dealership....
> 
> ....If it doesn't have a warranty, and their service department can't do anything for you...Why buy a used vehicle from them. If they can help you or be reliable then do it...But c'mon. Buy from that private party guy who lets it go for less. Just keep an eye out.


I hear ya, I want that truck, but only for 18k tops, it does only have 35k miles on it which is nice. I think I have my other truck sold so we will see if they will take 18k cash. They bought it at auction for probably 14-16k, and they think they can make a quick 10k on it. I would rather buy from private party but finding that exact truck is gonna be tough.


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

Someone I was talking to said atleast for us up here, first three years the Def is on the Governments tap.

I never looked into it, so no Idea of thats true or not


----------



## DaytonBioLawns (May 20, 2010)

ohiogreenworks;1078695 said:


> I hear ya, I want that truck, but only for 18k tops, it does only have 35k miles on it which is nice. I think I have my other truck sold so we will see if they will take 18k cash. They bought it at auction for probably 14-16k, and they think they can make a quick 10k on it. I would rather buy from private party but finding that exact truck is gonna be tough.


Ya, see I found that one with 45K in black for 19,9 and waited...called the next day and it was gone....But its such a nice truck, and I would hate to ruin the nice paint for a cheapo work paint job just to match my fleet color...I thought about using it as my own and just bookin' around like I was a sub for myself and no one would know the diff....

Its funny, I was gonna offer 18K cash price....Haha. Don't worry about me tho. I'm out on that truck. Last year they had an fx4 and they were at the same price for the same truck but ford....it was even red. I backed off tho. Theyre gonna hate me if I keep going and don't spend money


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

DaytonBioLawns;1078282 said:


> View attachment 80383
> 
> 
> View attachment 80384
> ...


Im over in cbus and looking for a new 2010, all i can find is priced around 28000, where did you get that price from?


----------



## DaytonBioLawns (May 20, 2010)

RhinoL&L;1079087 said:


> Im over in cbus and looking for a new 2010, all i can find is priced around 28000, where did you get that price from?


I beat em over the head on price. . Don't pay sticker. My parts guy works at a GM place and told me they were having big clearance incentives. They need those gone. I believe white allen has one in charcoal gray for 23.5K with 16K or 1600 on the clock. can't remember but it isn't brand new...but still Its a deal. Give em 21 for it and take it. I might buy it if I like driving my new one back. Oh and rochenbach IL chevy has some stuff too. My recomendation is look into the bigger dealerships, they have buying/clearance power.

Good luck.

Just remember, if theres a 2010 on lot it downs the price of a 2011. Don't let anyone give you bull. But seriously, my 2011 I priced out with power windows, locks, doors, was only 28.5K ordered. thats a 2011 2500HD 6.0 4x4 black w/t with upgraded door panels. I'm split between two 2010's or a 2010 and add another truck sooner and keep the 2011 for myself as my personal vehicle too.


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

thanks for the info! i will check with them and see what i can get them to do on price!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

DaytonBioLawns;1078277 said:


> **for those that don't know, DEF stands for Diesel Exhaust Fluid system. It uses water, nitrogen, and a process (that turns the N into urea). It lowers harmful emissions and is a great idea for a fifth wheel vehicle that tows hotshot or for people who do a lot of highway driving. The DEF will need to be recharged (expense and pain in the arse). You will literally have urine vapor coming out of you tail pipe. Synthetic urea (urine) basically. But still come on man?! I'd rather have carbon deposites than sit in traffic and smell piss all day.....(I may be warped because the only time I've been educated on the subject was when a family member who is an engineer told me about the concept...someone please educate me further if you know more...I'm not an authority on the subject)


FOR THOSE WHO DON"T KNOW, most of the above is BS. The trucks have what is known as an SCR system, it requires the use of DEF (basically water and Urea) and exhausts nitrogen and water vapor, here is a explanation of the SCR system requiring DEF.

http://www.afdc.energy.gov/afdc/vehicles/diesels_catalytic.html


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

RhinoL&L;1079087 said:


> Im over in cbus and looking for a new 2010, all i can find is priced around 28000, where did you get that price from?


look on autotrader. u can get a 2010 dump for anywhere between 24 to 28k and 3500hd srw for 23 to 24k WT versions. Great prices.


----------



## Team_Arctic (Feb 24, 2008)

I got one 2 weeks ago ... its a big change over my 03 lb7 lots more power even with my 03 turned up. the way I looked at it.. they are putting plow prep on the diesels now.. so thats 100k miles with minimal repair cost to me... it makes sense. the def is no big deal its cheap. there are places working on a delete for it. it will come but you cant change anything until the warranty is over anyway. but these new truck get good mileage mine has all been around the farm and i am getting 20-23 im told people are getting 26 27 on the distance trips? dont know if there is any truth to it.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

i was looking at a 2011 yesterday online and all i have to say is im going to start saving my pennys and put a big down payment of one next year!!!!!


----------

